# Toronto!



## jolero (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys! Who lives in Toronto area? Are you guys interested in meeting up?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I live in East York. But I am not interested in meeting up. Sorry!


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

joked35 said:


> I live in East York. But I am not interested in meeting up. Sorry!


L0L


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I live in Toronto but I'm too scared.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I live up in the north end, so maybe.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

joked35 said:


> I live in East York. But I am not interested in meeting up. Sorry!


That's so dry lol



saffant said:


> L0L


lol IKR? ^


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Like everyone lives in Toronto. I'm about five hours away and willing to go there but I have no guts.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm in Durham, and I want to meet up with people some day, but I don't know if I can make myself do it. I'm also not very good at conversations.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Crisigv said:


> I'm in Durham, and I want to meet up with people some day, but I don't know if I can make myself do it. I'm also not very good at conversations.


Like I said before, If anyone wants to meet up, i'm willing. I'm not too bad with conversation , but i'm not great either. We should try get a bunch of people to come to take the pressure off!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I might tag along, if I can stop being so lazy. 
Does anyone know when Nuit blanche is? though, the setting might be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> I might tag along, if I can stop being so lazy.
> Does anyone know when Nuit blanche is? though, the setting might be a bit overwhelming.


That was at the beginning of October Lol! I'll be down too. (As long as it doesn't involve spending too much money)


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn I really need to stop being lazy now lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, if someone comes up with a time and place i'll think about it. It would also depend on who else is coming.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Is anyone willing to come to North York, if so I can maybe set something up?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm pretty much free right now. Someone suggest a date.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I used to live closer to Toronto but moved. I pass TO when visiting family, but sadly it's not too often.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in Peterborough :/ but if there will be something I'll join .... 

I'm very boring...to say the least....


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

pineapplebun said:


> That's so dry lol
> 
> lol IKR? ^


I don't get his point of leaving that post =.=


----------



## MRBR (Nov 4, 2013)

I live in North York. It would be nice to meet up with a bunch of you, but I'd be super anxious about it! If something tangible ever surfaces, I'd give it serious thought and probably force myself to go. I like to think I could attend a bi-weekly, monthly support gathering. Something similar to AA, but specifically geared for people with SA.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

suggestion!

how about we do karaoke?!


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

Limmy said:


> suggestion!
> 
> how about we do karaoke?!


we will never speak of that again lol


----------



## earthlynostalgia (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol I would. But i'm to scared to leave my comfy-cozy room.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Limmy said:


> suggestion!
> 
> how about we do karaoke?!


I totally would be game for that. Never been to a karaoke place in Toronto before!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

vtec said:


> we will never speak of that again lol


lol!  i think we would do great! no where to go but up right???


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nooo! No karaoke pls. How about pool?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Nooo! No kareoke pls. How about pool?


id be down for pool sometime


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

AlphaHydrae said:


> I don't get his point of leaving that post =.=


that's what makes it funny lol


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd be willing to do a Saturday afternoon/early evening :b Because I live two hours away and would need to get home. Yeah I suck. I'd like to do a meet-up but all you crazy people would probably want to party all night long :lol


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

What about the weekend of 15-16th? Anyone up for a Raptors game?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> What about the weekend of 15-16th? Anyone up for a Raptors game?


 unfortunately the 16th is the best holiday of the year, Limmy Day, so i won't be able to do anything that weekend


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

I am in Oakville, don't mind a nice SA gathering , btw I suck at conversations too haha.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

what's a raptor game?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

AlphaHydrae said:


> what's a raptor game?


basketball


----------



## Ahzuran (Nov 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I would be down for the raps game outing 

A buddy of mine with SA would like to also join


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been to a Raptors game, it was alright but the Leafs game was better. :b


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Crisigv said:


> I've been to a Raptors game, it was alright but the Leafs game was better. :b


I prefer raptors and jays mainly due to pricing..


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> I prefer raptors and jays mainly due to pricing..


That's true, they are cheaper. I've never been to a Jays game before, not really into baseball. The Leafs tickets were free though.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

If i'm not working, I would love to join you folks at a Raptors game, despite the fact that watching them has made me become a very depressed and hateful person over the years.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Infamoose said:


> If i'm not working, I would love to join you folks at a Raptors game, despite the fact that watching them has made me become a very depressed and hateful person over the years.


Lol Toronto teams have been some of the worst in history


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm slightly baffled that on a forum for those with anxiety, the venues that have been suggested are either super loud and crowded or require a lot of guts to go through with.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

What do you all think about a Raptors game on *Nov. 26th*?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

AlphaHydrae said:


> what's a raptor game?


A stadium where you go and watch dinosaurs fight.


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

missamanda said:


> Like everyone lives in Toronto. I'm about five hours away and willing to go there but I have no guts.


omg Amanda, make your next escapade here....please my friend!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Jay-Son said:


> omg Amanda, make your next escapade here....please my friend!


I'm trying. I really want to go to a game with all of you people. I just don't have the mentality yet, bad self-image and all.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

nothing else said:


> A stadium where you go and watch dinosaurs fight.


Dinosaurs still exists????? :afr


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> What do you all think about a Raptors game on *Nov. 26th*?


Down for this


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> What do you all think about a Raptors game on *Nov. 26th*?


works for me


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

How are you guys gonna set something like this up


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

#TeamFord


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> How are you guys gonna set something like this up


What do you mean?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

nothing else said:


> A stadium where you go and watch dinosaurs fight.


Awesome! I wish I lived in Canada!


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> What do you all think about a Raptors game on *Nov. 26th*?


im down, as long as its not too expensive


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys, are we still doing the basketball game?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Im still down, we should decide on the approximate price range for the game, I don't care about seating. Tickets most likely will be purchase in advance so we'll also need a number of confirmed go'ers.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm down too but a game seems so hard to organize. 

How about we sit around and stare at each others faces

Jokes aside count me in for a game. Let me know where to mail my cash


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So, I just got a job, and I don't know my schedule yet. Will know for sure on Thursday.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> So, I just got a job, and I don't know my schedule yet. Will know for sure on Thursday.


You got a job?,

I guess there is hope for all



Jokes.

What do you do?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> You got a job?,
> 
> I guess there is hope for all
> 
> ...


It's a ****ty job dude. Just to pay the bills for now. At a fast food place.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> It's a ****ty job dude. Just to pay the bills for now. At a fast food place.


Lol now i really want to know where I can come grab some freebies


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

im still down


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Limmy said:


> im still down


I am not doing anything till Gunner tells me where he works so i can pick up some free food ;-/


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry guys, seems like I got work. You guys can still go by yourself. I'm working 6 days next week D:


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

OK people, who wants to go drinking on Friday?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> OK people, who wants to go drinking on Friday?


im down


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

i cant do friday :C i could do thursday? or saturday?


----------



## Sen (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys 

I'm new to this group and also live in Toronto (North York). I'm done to do something after the 20th if anyone wants to.

Oh and I'm a 2nd year university student. Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I might have posted here lol~

but well.. I just got here in Toronto from Peterborough for the holiday.. 

I really want to make some friends and have the opportunity to hang out..


----------



## NothingZ (Nov 28, 2012)

North Yorkian here!
Hope ya'll stayed safe through the terrible ice storm & its aftermath... Luckily I've been down @ the states so I pretty much escaped it.
Really interested in meeting some of you, perhaps we can drink a little, play some cards, chat and maybe have fun if possible...
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm down......


----------



## NothingZ (Nov 28, 2012)

Like someone suggested, maybe we should go to karaoke with a group of 10 or more, that way those that don't feel comfortable singing could play cards & chat with each other and still have fun anyway.


----------



## ireadurdiary (Sep 12, 2006)

NothingZ said:


> Like someone suggested, maybe we should go to karaoke with a group of 10 or more, that way those that don't feel comfortable singing could play cards & chat with each other and still have fun anyway.


I like that idea, but just the thought of it is making me super nervous


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I've creeped on this, and all the other Toronto threads far too long. I want to come too!


----------



## NothingZ (Nov 28, 2012)

ireadurdiary said:


> I like that idea, but just the thought of it is making me super nervous


I think we all are!

But I'm really hoping to make this a reality! Anyone else interested?


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Happy New Year. May good things come into your life and may you be blessed with new opportunities, maybe you're at a point where you can now help others who are new here and struggling. 

Does anybody here use Meet Up? If so do you know where I can find Singles Events here for people under 30, the only meet ups I see are for those 30 and up but I've tried to look and don't see anything for my age group 28 and under. 

I'd like to work on being friends with people in my age group and get to have some fun with them. Its difficult for me to get out beyond Saturday and come and meet up with people beyond my Saturday group and hang out but that's what I want to do I want to have one Saturday where someone outside of my regular group is available to hang out with. 

I enjoy the company of the people I gang out with they are very nice to me and make me feel included but I get it that I'm not actually their friend I'm just a guy that interacts with them but I feel like an outsider in that group and I want to find a group like I use to have where I belong where I am a friend but that will come in time one step at a time, have to take baby steps it will happen I know it will.


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> I've creeped on this, and all the other Toronto threads far too long. I want to come too!


Just wanted to say that post cracked me up, great stuff!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Try meetup.com. They have a couple of SA meetup groups in TO.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

is this still happening?


----------



## JohnZ123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah I'm wondering that as well


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah , same here .


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

So has everyone given up on meetups on here?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

We can make it happen guys, Its gonna be casual , there should be no worries since we all in the same boat.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd *maybe* be up for something. I've been to a lot of meet-ups here but it's been a while.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I suggest coffee or something for a couple hours. I'm a simple person.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

coffee would be fine. 

i'd take the lead in planning this but tbh i have a lot of anxiety with it now.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Down for a cup of coffee, weekends work great for me, hbu guys ?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd prefer weeknights, but I obviously have no plans ever, so anytime is fine.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

How about next Sunday 7:00 pm ?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that's fine for me. Where shall we meet?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Hmmm some midpoint , square one mississagua ? Downtown Toronto .. ? Depends where u guys located


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry I just remembered I have a family thing Sunday evening. Have fun.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

AGFA88 thats good, any other members interested in a meeting? I want to have at least 5 people lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sunday nights don't usually work for me.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

I might be in. Whereabouts are we meeting?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry guys but Two members thats few, maybe we do it another time . Thanks


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Anything going on in the next few weeks? I'm thinking of spending a day in Toronto, but I'd be in the downtown area.


----------



## jtea (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm around downtown so I don't mind coming along if something's happening.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Downtown is great, Let me know when you are down for a gathering


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

you should all go to snakes and lattes, coffee and boardgames in a semi relaxed setting, cant go wrong, plus its great exposure for a lot of you guys


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

We went to snakes and lattes for a meet up last year or so? I don't remember when exactly. I'd def go again but not sure how many others are up for that.


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

Yup, I remember going, it was fun. Only issue is the wait time as they don't have any reservations. Roll Play Cafe (near Dundas station) may be a decent alternative, i have been there, it was not as busy.

I say we get something going already, maybe next weekend (June 13-15) if we could get at least 4 people. When is everyone available next week?


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Any York students here?


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

id be down for either since ive never been lol, ill let you guys sort it out, n next weekend would be good


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys, how about attending the ribfest?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^I'd be up for it but it's too out of way for me.


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

vtec said:


> id be down for either since ive never been lol, ill let you guys sort it out, n next weekend would be good


Sorry we only got 3 of us, I don't think its a sufficient number, not to mention the risk of one of us backing out.

Well at least I tried, but setting up a gathering seems to be very onerous.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Im down but its better to have sufficient number


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I'm available after 4pm Sunday if anything's happening then. Saturday is maybe (I'm on-call for work).


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

It will be great opportunity to watch England vs. Italy game on Saturday at 6:00 pm


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Do these things ever go through?


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy Canada day. Cheers to all.


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hope you all enjoyed it. Still down for meets up at somepoint.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea as I said , Im always down for it.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

I live in Richmond Hill, wouldn't mind meeting up with anyone for that matter. Can travel downtown, maybe meet up as a group and hit up a park/trail in toronto, it's awesome in the summer. Just currently sick though, (in pristine summer weather, ew i know).

Edit* a word


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Same here, I'd love to meet you guys. It would be nice if we could get a group together one of these days during the summer.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm up for just about anything


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Sooo who's gonna take the reins and plan this thing


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What would you guys prefer to do? Would you rather go for a coffee or drinks for a couple hours or do you want to go to a certain event?


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Drinks?


----------



## Dodou (Jul 13, 2014)

Is this still on? I'm a newbie here. I'd love to join you guys


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nothing's really been planned yet. Just trying to see what people would be interested in doing. Of course you can join and any ideas would be appreciated. I suck at planning stuff.


----------



## Dodou (Jul 13, 2014)

Don't worry i'm sure anything you planned will be a blast. I'm new to Toronto so I'm excited about almost anything. Gathering over coffee, dinner, karaoke, sports, count me in


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, going with my own preference here, anyone want to meet at Tim Hortons?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Timmy's or Starbucks would be good choices.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Who's available when, or should someone throw a couple dates out there and see what works?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Next week saturday or sunday around 6:00 pm is good ? Or you guys prefer it some time midweek ?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

During the week is better for me.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Im ok with that .


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Which days are you guys available? and what time?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Yoo


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay, is downtown central for everyone or should we do Scarborough or Markham idea? I don't know what works for everyone. I don't know what to do, I'm not a planner. No one else seems to be taking the reins.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

AJFA88 said:


> I'd vote for Fahad to take the lead on this.


Haha, so do I.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

If you guys do anything away from downtown I too will join. Down for anything not downtown since I have to drive


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd rather stay away from downtown too.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Vote 

Option 1: Downtown Toronto,, Option2 : Mississagua Square One.
Option 3: Markham.

Scarborough is out of the list sorry ( I live west ) lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I vote Markham


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Markham works for me. What to do though?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Awkto, sj, cj, Dodou, Nothing to Fear, HollaFlower, Zeeshan, AJFA88 and everyone else,, how about you guys ?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Downtown Toronto


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I would prefer downtown. Are we just going out for coffee?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I don't mind organizing for you guys. High park at five today! 
THERE DONE :3


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

3 voted Markham, 2 votes Downtown Toronto. I would prefer a coffee meet up.


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

downtown all the way


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

3-3 lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

You know what, I'm fine with wherever. Just please pick a spot with a decent parking lot. That's all I'm asking.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Maybe we can do two separate meetups at different times? That way the Markham people don't have to come all the way downtown, and vise versa. 
And if you don't mind traveling, you can attend both.
Probably be better with a few more people, although there might be some people that prefer a smaller crowd. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

How about Mississagua 
Square one, nice coffee shops and parking is not a problem.


----------



## jtea (Apr 20, 2014)

This debate is going on for too long now.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

I know, lets do this next weekend, Saturday :Markham Group. Sunday: Toronto group.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*t - o - r - o - n - t - o !*


----------



## RyanD (Mar 4, 2010)

hi can I come too?
I live in Etobicoke, but can do anywhere TTC accessible (& mississauga too)


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Sure u can buddy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What time of day are we thinking?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

There's a party at my place and I'm the only one invited.



:drunk


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

R u guys ok with 6:00 pm ?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

This isn't for dinner right? Because that's dinner for me.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Just, coffee .. Earlier at 4:00 pm ?


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

I could try for Mississauga Square One.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I will want to join, one day....


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

join now before the ship sails, although at this point I'm not sure it will lol, but the downtown group should meet at eatons, that way we can walk to were ever, like a pub and get **** faced haha jks


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Long weekend coming up. Do the downtown people want to do anything? Movie, dinner, drinks, coffee, walk around aimlessly?

I'm trying to get out more, I'll probably go to the CNE by myself sometime this week, anyone who wants to come is welcomed.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone going to Fan Expo? I'll be there Saturday with SAS user dullard and we'll also be meeting up with another SASer there too.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

I can go to that


----------



## FreshPerspective (Jan 31, 2012)

I want to move to Toronto. I live in America and Canada is a better country.
America exists in name only...Now it's some rotten dead body.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

well this was rather disappointing... shame on you Torontonians!


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm curious. Did anyone from this group ever meet up yet? ;o

Forgive me for being blunt here but, it's usually just plans that are never executed! 

We need some willpower here :lol


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea guys Willpower ..


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, we failed. We should all feel shame.


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Maybe we can do two separate meetups at different times? That way the Markham people don't have to come all the way downtown, and vise versa.
> And if you don't mind traveling, you can attend both.
> Probably be better with a few more people, although there might be some people that prefer a smaller crowd. Just a suggestion.


I agree with this. Whichever you can choose just pm with each other in regards on your schedule, meeting place, and desired functions.

I am generally fine with anything as long as I am given heads up so it doesn't interfere with other plans.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

WithMyFaithx said:


> I'm curious. Did anyone from this group ever meet up yet? ;o
> 
> Forgive me for being blunt here but, it's usually just plans that are never executed!
> 
> We need some willpower here :lol


About 8 of us met last year for sushi and karoake.


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

gunner21 said:


> About 8 of us met last year for sushi and karoake.


;O I think meeting you guys alone would make me shake in my boots.

Sing in front of eachother? How do you do it? Lol


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

we should plan something for next week, its reading week, so im sure most people will have it off, and we can go to a bar in downtown


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

count me in vtec!


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Yoo guys


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Teehee said:


> ;O I think meeting you guys alone would make me shake in my boots.
> 
> Sing in front of eachother? How do you do it? Lol


Alcohol my friend...


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

we should plan something for the weekend of November 1st, that's a Saturday, would people be down to meet downtown and go to eat/drink?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea vtec


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

The best place might be a place that has both parking and subway access, like North York or something. That way people driving in from Vaughan or 'Sauga can get there easily. I think that when we met up we met up at a bar.


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

We could go up north, but in reality downtown is a lot better, lets be honest here, as for places to go, I know at one meetup last year we went for sushi at this place on bloor st, Ill see if I can look up the exact address, and then to some pub for drinks. we could do something similar. Also for everyone interested, the more the merrier, literally. You wont believe how much fun and so laid back you feel when your in a large group at a very public place, like say a bar. If interested just respond, Ill take the initiative and try to set something up, but only if enough people commit.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

i can commit


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to come too.
I won't know anyone though, so apologies in advance if I don't speak much. (anxiety)



Is anyone thinking of going to the Raptors/Grizzlies game on Nov 19? I thought I was going but those plans seem a little doubtful now. Post here or PM me if interested. And/or vs Chicago as well.


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

A lot more people need to start posting lol, but how bout we meet at eaton center around 5 or 6, than we can go to a pub or restaurant etc, please share your ideas


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Alright who's down to meetup this weekend


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Down for that ,..


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

to see my pretty face


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh yea, very excited lol


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

So... I guess this is not happening :/


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

cj66 said:


> Raptors. PM me. Suggest a game.
> Friday night and I'm watching from home again when I could be there. I hate this.
> 
> Also: don't hate Vince, please.


I'm down for a raps game.


----------



## FreeUC (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd like to go to a Raps game if the tickets are inexpensive and I get to know whoever is going.

I used to attend these gatherings a couple years ago, they're fun!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Tickets are guaranteed to be expensive.

Let's aim for a date in mid dec?


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

why not start with a simple, less crowded event?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

Eazi said:


> why not start with a simple, less crowded event?


Agree


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/w0V3XgHvkX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/z3RpsPHvlY/

Anyone interested in going on the 24th? Traveling to cheer on the team looks like such a fun experience.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hadnt checked this site in almost 3 months. And still you guys havent set up a meeting lmao.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Doubt it will ever happen. Would be nice though.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

There's probably a meetup group where all the SA people are at.

Social anxiety is very common among Canadians. There's probably more SA sufferers in Markham than in all of Texas.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

vtec said:


> We could go up north, but in reality downtown is a lot better, lets be honest here, as for places to go, I know at one meetup last year we went for sushi at this place on bloor st, Ill see if I can look up the exact address, and then to some pub for drinks. we could do something similar. Also for everyone interested, the more the merrier, literally. You wont believe how much fun and so laid back you feel when your in a large group at a very public place, like say a bar. If interested just respond, Ill take the initiative and try to set something up, but only if enough people commit.


I'd be down for this.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Bump

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not expecting anything to happen.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

There's a music festival on September 18-21 weekend that I really want to go. Mainly that Friday 18the for Built to Spill. Plus, UB40 and Of monster s and men. Saturday only band worth seeing is Cake.

Single day tix are $70 each (earlybird). 

Earlybird 3-day pass is $150 each. I cant do all 3 days though. Only Fri and Saturday but I only want to see Fri show.

Posting through my phone, can't copy and paste the site but it's called Toronto Urban Roots Festival. Just Google it.

Never been to the TO. And never drove that far either.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

foe said:


> There's a music festival on September 18-21 weekend that I really want to go. Mainly that Friday 18the for Built to Spill. Plus, UB40 and Of monster s and men. Saturday only band worth seeing is Cake.
> 
> Single day tix are $70 each (earlybird).
> 
> ...


UB40? LOL. Of Monsters and Men are alright. Sounds like a good time imo.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

rdrr said:


> UB40? LOL. Of Monsters and Men are alright. Sounds like a good time imo.


you know love Red Red Wine and that Elvis cover song.
I'll buy a pair for Friday's show, you get the extra for free if you let me crash in your place overnight. Or get me a parking spot to sleep in my car.

Good deal?

Saturday we can hit the bars or something and see if we can find some ladies.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

According to Google maps, 7 and a half hours for me to get to TO. Dang, that's like a whole shift to get there.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I'm too cheap to buy tickets to a festival but if anyone's going to the free thingy at dundas square 20-21 june feel free to say hi! Even if you don't know what I look like say hi anyways to random people and eventually you'll either find me or meet lots of interesting people. :yes


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

Hi!

Anyone know Epik High and are going to their concert this Sunday? I'm going. Just wondering is anyone is as well and would like to come chill with me? 

Send me a PM.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sucks that Action Bronson got dropped. He was the only one I was interested in seeing at nxne.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Much love


----------

